# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Will Acne Side Effects Go Away After Cycle?

## SomeRandomGuy

I had no acne issues like the ones I'm having now since I was 18-22 or so. Mainly back and shoulders, but it's not getting better. 

Taking 750mg of Test E now for the last 3-4 weeks of my cycle, so having jacked up the dosage from 500mg/wk, now it's just getting worse. My cycle is almost over. I had 0% acne before cycling. Will it go away after the cycle?

I would use some Accutane next cycle, because if I wear a tank top it's going to be disgusting. But then when I read about the side effects, it makes me not want to take it at all. Kind of like reading the side effects caused by Finasteride and Letrizole. I bought them and decided to take neither. I read a thread where someone recommends epsom salt baths. Does that work?

Another scary thing is permanent prostate enlargement, but I guess I'll research that later when I can't take a proper piss...  :Frown:

----------


## [email protected]

It depends on the person.. I dont get bad acne while on juice but it gets worse during PCT.. I would say get accutane and get rid of it once and for all that stuff is great and the side effects are kind of overrated for most people IMO, just give it a try with a low dosage to see how body reacts on it. In the best case scenario you will get only chapped lips as a side effect (however you should get familiar with the full list of possible side effects as this stuff is really not a joke), Remember that it takes at least 3 months for the accutane to kick-in and to see any visible results and about 6-7 months for the acne to clear up completely. Of course it is best to consult a doctor and get a perscription, have in mind that not every doctor out there would agree perscribing it especially if your acne is not that bad. You may also wish to try nizoral shampoo 2%. Also if you decide to go on the accutane remember that it is toxic for the liver and makes your skin quite sensitive to the sun (if you take it during the summer you can totally forget about going to the beach). Remember this is not a medical advice just my .2 cents and experience

----------


## Noles12

> It depends on the person.. I dont get bad acne while on juice but it gets worse during PCT.. I would say get accutane and get rid of it once and for all that stuff is great and the side effects are kind of overrated for most people IMO, just give it a try with a low dosage to see how body reacts on it. In the best case scenario you will get only chapped lips as a side effect (however you should get familiar with the full list of possible side effects as this stuff is really not a joke), Remember that it takes at least 3 months for the accutane to kick-in and to see any visible results and about 6-7 months for the acne to clear up completely. Of course it is best to consult a doctor and get a perscription, have in mind that not every doctor out there would agree perscribing it especially if your acne is not that bad. You may also wish to try nizoral shampoo 2%. Also if you decide to go on the accutane remember that it is toxic for the liver and makes your skin quite sensitive to the sun (if you take it during the summer you can totally forget about going to the beach). Remember this is not a medical advice just my .2 cents and experience


good advice here

----------


## inevitable

bodybuildersbodywash dot com
100% natural....enough said, no more for prescription meds... been using it since ive been on cycle and NOT a one zit.

----------


## [email protected]

> bodybuildersbodywash dot com
> 100% natural....enough said, no more for prescription meds... been using it since ive been on cycle and NOT a one zit.


you compare some kind of soap to perscription meds? C'mon, give me a break..

----------


## cjw2021

That dose is huge. If that doesn't shut down your natural testosteorne I don't know what will. You are playing with fire. It is also sort of disturbing that you are worried about acne to the point of taking accutane when you are probably running testosterone levels above 1600. The acne is a result of your organs, name the liver working too hard and toxins building up in your body from the toxic effect of excessive hormones. Notice how the acne increases as you increase your dosage of testosterone . It is toxic at a point. Finasteride will destroy you. If you don't believe me, read about it on the internet about how it literally destroys enzymes in the liver in converting DHT-testosterone. Your prostate should feel a tickling feeling but I see prostate enlargement on 200mg of cyp. I don't care how much you know, a level that high of test will show toxicity in the form of acne. It is a double edged sword because if your liver is bogged down detoxing hormones it probably will be less efficient in absorbing nutrients to some extent...I don't know man I just don't see the point but this is the reason you have acne.

----------


## Noles12

> That dose is huge. If that doesn't shut down your natural testosteorne I don't know what will. You are playing with fire. It is also sort of disturbing that you are worried about acne to the point of taking accutane when you are probably running testosterone levels above 1600. The acne is a result of your organs, name the liver working too hard and toxins building up in your body from the toxic effect of excessive hormones. Notice how the acne increases as you increase your dosage of testosterone. It is toxic at a point. Finasteride will destroy you. If you don't believe me, read about it on the internet about how it literally destroys enzymes in the liver in converting DHT-testosterone. Your prostate should feel a tickling feeling but I see prostate enlargement on 200mg of cyp. I don't care how much you know, a level that high of test will show toxicity in the form of acne. It is a double edged sword because if your liver is bogged down detoxing hormones it probably will be less efficient in absorbing nutrients to some extent...I don't know man I just don't see the point but this is the reason you have acne.


Before bashing a guy you may want to get your facts straight. 750 mg of test per week is not huge, sure it is larger than we recommend for a first cycle but it really isnt a high amount. You must be new to the game because 200 mg of test is a TRT dose

Acne does not get produced from your liver. The acne comes from the fluctuation in hormones which can occur at 200 mg per week also. 

And to your comment about acne increasing with an increased dose, this is not true. I am running my largest cycle i have ever run right now but my shot frequency has kept my blood stables the most accurate they have ever been. Therefore i have had zero acne this cycle.

Finally toxicity of a high dose of testosterone is not shown by the amount of acne you have.

----------


## inevitable

> you compare some kind of soap to perscription meds? C'mon, give me a break..


 obviously he hasn't been around long enough.....
to bad he isn't going to see this.

anyways SomeRandomGuy, try the bodybuildersbody wash, i guarantee you will not regret it.

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

> That dose is huge. If that doesn't shut down your natural testosteorne I don't know what will. You are playing with fire. It is also sort of disturbing that you are worried about acne to the point of taking accutane when you are probably running testosterone levels above 1600. The acne is a result of your organs, name the liver working too hard and toxins building up in your body from the toxic effect of excessive hormones. Notice how the acne increases as you increase your dosage of testosterone. It is toxic at a point. Finasteride will destroy you. If you don't believe me, read about it on the internet about how it literally destroys enzymes in the liver in converting DHT-testosterone. Your prostate should feel a tickling feeling but I see prostate enlargement on 200mg of cyp. I don't care how much you know, a level that high of test will show toxicity in the form of acne. It is a double edged sword because if your liver is bogged down detoxing hormones it probably will be less efficient in absorbing nutrients to some extent...I don't know man I just don't see the point but this is the reason you have acne.


This is the most hilarious thing I've ever read.  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Bryan2

Dawn dish soap works wonders after 2-3 weeks...

Ive also had great luck with vitamin B5 mega dosed like 15-25grams per day kind of a hassle though...


Ultimately go to the doc first and they will prolly give you some antibiotics that will do the trick

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

I still have it because I've failed to do anything about it. I think I'll go accutane and let you know how it worked for me. Thanks for the suggestions. I'll choose this one.

----------


## _ripp3d_

> Dawn dish soap works wonders after 2-3 weeks...
> 
> Ive also had great luck with vitamin B5 mega dosed like 15-25grams per day kind of a hassle though...
> 
> 
> Ultimately go to the doc first and they will prolly give you some antibiotics that will do the trick


I agree with the Dawn. It took about 2 weeks for it to work but now I use it every shower and have not had any zit at all. Love it !

----------


## SomeRandomGuy

> I agree with the Dawn. It took about 2 weeks for it to work but now I use it every shower and have not had any zit at all. Love it !


Hey accutane is supposed to take longer than 2 weeks, I'll try using Dawn. What the hell. After reading the extensive list of side effects, I'll try that first  :Wink: . Wikipedia (Acne Vulgaris): Many different treatments exist for acne including benzoyl peroxide, antibiotics, retinoids, antiseborrheic medications, salicylic acid, alpha hydroxy acid, azelaic acid, nicotinamide, and kera-tolytic soaps.[24] They are believed to work in at least 4 different ways including: normalising shedding into the pore to prevent blockage, killing Propionibacterium acnes, anti-inflammatory effects, hormonal manipulation.

They forgot Dawn.  :Haha:

----------

